# Datsun 510 article in Hemmings Sports & Exotic Car magazine



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

December issue (NSX and BMW on the front, small 510 on the bottom). Very good article on Dan Cook's Datsun 510 rally car. Talks about his and Bill Rhodes getting into rally, the build of the car, and what rally is like. Finishes with a 1/3 page snippit from Bill talking about co-driving.

Article is now available online here: http://www.redmistrallysport.com/datsun510.pdf


----------

